# Averia Plancha Taurus Bravissimo Complet Lux Pro"



## EleKFan (May 7, 2015)

Buenas tardes

  Quería hacerles una consulta, veran llevo poco tiempo con esto de la electrónica pero la verdad es que me entusiasma, hasta el punto que me apunte a una asignatura de "Electrónica analógica" por la Universidad Católica de Avila... y ya tengo pensado hacer otras dos asignaturas para tener el curso superior de "Electricidad y Electrónica"

  Me he montado un pequeño taller en casa para ir trapìcheando. Hoy mi tia me trajo una placha de vapor, pero es de esas que tienen una base con el depósito del agua. Es una "Taurus Bravissimo Complet Lux Pro". Bueno, la cuestión es que cuando la enchufa le salta el difirencial, según le han dicho en el servicio técnico parece que son las resistencias pero no le digeron cual era y, además, tampoco se la han querido arreglar.


  Entonces la he desmontado y he hecho unas comprobaciones y quería pedirles que me corrijaa y/o me orienten para averiguar lo que le pasa.

  Pasos que he seguido:

 1.revisar cable de alimentación - fase, neutro y tierra continuidad OK

 2.medir las resistencias la de la plancha y la de la base.(adjunto fotos, las 2 primeras)

 3.medir valores en el termostato, girando la ruedecita desde apagado pasando por las distintas posiciones. He de decir que no funciona muy bien ya que para conseguir esos valores hay que ir muy muy muy despacio al girar la rueda.(adjunto fotos, las 4 ultimas)

  Eso es lo que hice hasta el momento. Agradecerles de antemano su atención.

Muchas gracias

EleKFan Menorca


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2015)

Siendo una plancha que carga agua para hacer vapor, no sería extraño que se pinchara alguno de los conductos de agua dentro de la placa de la resistencia.
Si ocurrió esto, te saltará el diferencial por las pérdidas de aislación.

Prueba usarla *sin* agua, previo secado. Si no salta el diferencial, allí tienes la falla.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2015)

Lo que dice fogonazo es muy probable, pero queria preguntarte si has probado entre los terminales de la resistencia y el cuerpo de la plancha, deberias hacer tal cosa no con un tester, ya que podria indicarte que esta bien, ese tipo de prueba debe hacerse con lámpara serie, es la única que te da certeza de ailación


----------



## EleKFan (May 7, 2015)

Buenas tardes

  Primero quisiera darles las gracias por su rápidas respuestas.

  Probe lo que dice Fogonazo, enchufe la plancha sin agua y seca y NO salta el diferencial pero de los dos interruptores que tiene habia uno que, estando encendido, no luce. El de la plancha SÍ. (adjunto foto)

  También he probado lo que dice Pandacba, con la resistencia y la plancha no se enciende la luz, pero con las resistencias y el depósito de agua si, entonces y corríjanme si me equivoco, deduzco que entre la resistencia y el depósito hay contacto, puede ser eso lo que dispara el diferencial? (adjunto video, esta dentro del *.rar)

Un saludo

Elekfan


----------



## Bleny (May 7, 2015)

Comprobaste el interior de deposito que no tenga algún cable con la funda rota haciendo contacto con el  deposito, y lo de la luz a veces las luces de neón se funden comprueba si es a sin


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 7, 2015)

Puedes abrir el depósito (como aconseja Bleny) y comprobar si la resistencia toca las paredes o algún aislante ( por golpe o sacudida brusca) esté desplazado o deteriorado. Supongo que estará sellado con esa silicona roja especial para altas temperaturas, en caso consigas repararlo deberás reemplazar la silicona. 
La luz de la prueba ¿es un led?, es por curiosidad.
Saludos.

Edito: ¿Que tipo de termostato lleva el depósito?, ¿no tendrá mal el aislante?.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2015)

Ese puede ser tu problema, fijate que parte electrica puede estar tocando


----------



## EleKFan (May 7, 2015)

Buenas noches a tod@s

Como ya les comente todavía estoy empezando en esto de la electrónica por eso antes de abrir/tocar nada he preferido preguntar, más que nada pa no *[término innecesariamente grotesco]*  jajajaja. Mañana abrire el depósito y comprobaré lo que me comentan de la resistencia. Por cierto, saben cuál es esa silicona roja que comenta Pinchavalvulas?

El comprobador que he utilizado, SÍ, es un led, un circuito muy simple en serie con una bateria de 9v y unas pinzas de cocodrilo pequeñas, lo encontre en internet. Lo único que hice diferente fué diseñar y fabricar la carcasa con la impresora 3d que tengo, ya que el que ví lo metían en una cajita de plástico adaptada. La verdad es que funciona muy bien.

Repito, mil gracias a tod@s

Elekfan


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 7, 2015)

Buenas.
Enmarco la silicona a la que me refiero en tus fotos.
Si en lugar de la silicona tiene una junta mejor que mejor, peo si está sellado con silicona tendrás que buscar en tiendas especializadas comentando para lo que es. No sé como está el tema por la isla  
En caso de que compruebes que no hay fuga sin cambiar nada pues eso, tu decides. 
Saludos.

Siento envidia sana, ¿podrías imprimirme una impresora 3d y enviármela?


----------



## EleKFan (May 8, 2015)

Buenos dias a tod@s

  Las piezas de la impresora se pueden imprimir sin problema, pero hay que comprar el resto de las partes para montarla jejeje los ejes, los motores, la placa electrónica, etc... y después hay que montarla. Ya me contará si va a montar una, le puedo pasar información de donde la compré yo.

  Bueno, volviendo a la plancha, adjunto la foto del depósito, como veran han una zona oxidada (marcada con círculo rojo) y agujereada, imagino que ahí está la avería. El problema es que, por lo que veo, la resistencia (marcada en azul) no se puede cambiar ya que está metida en el mismo depósito, supongo que tendré que cambiarlo entero. Alguién sabe donde puedo encontrar recambios?

Un saludo

Elekfan


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 8, 2015)

Imaginaba que la resistencia estaría embutida en la carcasa, pero había que verlo. Las freidoras de Philips también eran así y se cambiaba todo el cazo (en garantía, después no merecía la pena).
Si la han tenido en el servicio oficial y no la han querido reparar, puede que sea por la política de canje o que crean que no merece la pena, sea como sea la única forma de conseguir el repuesto es en Taurus o un servicio asociado.
Quizás te den una idea pero lo tienes complicado 
Saludos.


----------



## Bleny (May 8, 2015)

Si la resistencia funciona podrías tapar el agujero con algún sellador para altas temperaturas,en caso de que no tenga solución podrías conectarle el cable de alimentación directamente a la plancha y deshacerte de la base al menos tendrías una plancha pero sin vapor


----------



## EleKFan (May 9, 2015)

Buenos dias a tod@s

Ayer por la tarde estuve buscando/llamando a varias empresas que llevan Taurus y, después de varios intentos, encontré una empresa justo aquí en Menorca que me dijeron que sí tienen repuestos. Que cosas tiene la vida jajajaj

Bueno, lo de la política de cambio no se como funcionará pero repararla sí vale la pena, el depósito sólo me cuesta 24€ así que ya lo pedí. En cuanto me llegue y lo cambié ya les diré como va la cosa.

Muchas gracias a tod@s por sus respuestas/comentarios/ayuda

EleKFan Menorca


----------



## Bleny (May 9, 2015)

Yo lo veía difícil pero si las encontrado enhorabuena, ya tendría de ser cara la plancha para buscar el recambio que val 24€, ya que estas revisar la luz del interruptor y que hagan buen contacto los interruptores que con el tiempo los contactos se ennegrecen.


----------



## EleKFan (May 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes

Bleny, creo que el centro de planchado (así lo llaman) ronda los 170€ aproximadamente. Es de mi Tia y no le hacia gracia tener que tirarlo y comprarse otro. Aunque todavía no la he reparado espero no equivocarme y que cuando cambie el depósito funcione. Y lo del interruptor lo revisaré a ver si puedo arreglarlo también. Gracias

Un saludo a tod@s


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2015)

Te recuerdo que para trabajar con ese tipo de fallas, debes hacerlo con una lámpara serie, ya que muchas veces se producen perdidas por inducción, otras son capacitivas, y si vos medis con un tester o con una bateria de 12V de dara OK y alli esta el error fatal, un dispositivos electrodomestico no se alimenta con tensión DC y mucho menos de bajos voltaje, hay cietas fugas o perdidas que solo se manifiestan por encima de determinado voltaje, dando ailación  por debajo de el, de alli la importancia de ser medido con el mismo tipo de corriente y tensión con que se alimenta, una serie permite probar la aislación a 220VCA si es la de tu domicilio o 110 si esta otra.

Esta pequeña diferencia puede ser la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2015)

Buenas, por ahí iban los tiros cuando pregunté si era un Led lo que habías usado para medir, pero se me olvidó aclarar por que lo preguntaba. En este caso está claro (por las imágenes), pero para los siguientes casos sigue los consejos de pandacba para evitar riesgos innecesarios. 

En cuanto a la política de canje, algúnas marcas los aparatos pequeños (batidoras, planchas, mlinillos, tostadoras, etc...) no los reparan o solo suministran como repuesto una parte o el total del aparato. En garantía no hay problema pero fuera de garantía o no merece la pena o directamente te ofrecen otro nuevo un pelín mas barato que de tienda. No se como estarán las leyes ahora mismo, pero antes estaban obligados a suministrar material de repuesto durante 5 años pero...ya se sabe.. Y con los esquemas pasa igual, por eso philips y alguna otra marca, antiguamente incorporaba el esquema en la parte interna de la tapa de los tvs, luego los adjuntaba con el manual y ahora..."nanay".

Pido perdón por mis divagaciones.

Ten en cuenta la junta de estanqueidad, silicona o lo que lleve el depósito si viene por piezas y cuando te llegue nos cuentas.


----------



## EleKFan (May 12, 2015)

Hola a tod@s
Ya he pedido el recambio, esperemos que para mediados de la semana que viene esté aquí. Ya les contaré como va la cosa. 

Un saludo

EleKFan


----------



## EleKFan (May 29, 2015)

Buenas tardes a tod@s

Por fín llegó el recambio. Ya he cambiado el depósito entero, me salió por 24€ no esta mal. 

Bueno, al ir a probarla el botón de la placha funciona bien, pero el del depósito no se enciende. Se supone que cuando activo el interruptor le tiene que llegar ac220v a la resistencia? 
(adjunto fotos) he marcado en rojo el que no funciona. Algún consejo? muchas gracias




Un saludo


----------



## Bleny (May 29, 2015)

Tiene continuidad el termostato del deposito, pusiste la rueda de la plancha en modo vapor no


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 29, 2015)

Buenas. Estaría bien que te hicieras un esquema de como y donde va conectado todo. No creo que haga falta preguntarte si has medido continuidad en el interruptor. Puedes puentear para salir de dudas, puedes intercambiar con el de la plancha, para salir de dudas (parecen iguales), puedes (como bien indica Bleny) comprobar termostato (redondo negro) y ¿fusible térmico? (junto al termostato).

Releyendo tu pregunta no me queda claro si te refieres a que no enciende el neón del interruptor o la resistencia, si es lo ultimo me remito al principio.
saludos.

Edito: supongo habrás comprobado la resistencia, no sería el primer material de repuesto nuevo que viene mal de fábrica.


----------



## EleKFan (May 30, 2015)

Buenos dias a tod@s

  Gracias por vuestros comentarios, la verdad es que me han ayudado mucho. Ya encontre el problema, una cosa se me había escapado.hno:

  Gracias a Pinchavalvulas, no me había fijado en el TermoFusible. Estaba fundido, lo cambié y ya esta funcionando. Sólo una cosa más, el original era de 216ºc pero no encontré y le puse uno de 228ºc puede afectar (para mal) el que funda a más temperatura?

  Ya he pedido uno igual que el original, cuando llegue lo cambiaré. Pero al menos he podido comprobar que la plancha funciona correctamente.

  Gracias a tod@s otra vez

Un saludo

EleKFan


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 31, 2015)

Buenas, aunque parece poca diferencia, supongo el fabricante le habrá dado un margen para "por si.." (lo que algunos llaman el margen o ley de la ignorancia   ). Por lo tanto lo suyo es que lo pongas con el punto de fundición (no sé si se dice así) que el Ingeniero calculó. En cuanto te llegue cámbialo. 

Me alegro de que lo hayas solucionado. Has aprendido-recordado, has ahorrado y le das una alegría a tu Tia.  

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 31, 2015)

Mas alla del me gusta hay dos cosas que me gustaria destacar y compartir con mis compañeros de este foro, por un lado la ayuda que se brinda, con el único fin de quien la solicita pueda resolver sus problemas o dudas, en un caso como este, que quien sin demasiado conocimiento, leyo atentamente, lo que cada uno indico hizo las pruebas, comento en todo momento como le habia ido, puso de su parte, y aprendio y como dijo pinchavalvulas, no se va a olvidar y le has dado una alegria a tu día, alli hay un punto, a muchos se ayuda y de pronto desaparecen no dicen nada, no se sabe si le sirvio o no, otros comparten ese día alegre con quienes le ayudaron agradece, y también se alegra el dia de los que pusieron un granito de arena para dar una mano, también hay satisfacción, de que el esfuerzo no fue en vano y el compartir lo poco o mucho que uno sepa con otro compañero del foro da mucha satisfacción también y da ganas de seguir brindando ayuda y apoyo
Me parece muy buena la actitud de elekfan y de algunos otros foristas que cuentan como les fue, lamentablemente no son muchos, y la actitud de pedir ayuda y desaparecer sin nada decir deja un sabor amargo, y un sentimieno que nos "usaron", en cambio en casos como el presente eso no es asi es distinto, y da ganas de seguir colaborando, sería bueno que muchos tomasen ejemplo


----------



## EleKFan (Jun 2, 2015)

Buenas tardes a tod@s

  En verdad me alegro de haber entrado en este foro, no sólo por lo que me habeis ayudado y lo que he aprendido sino por poder leer comentarios como este.

  Querido Pandacba,  agradezco sinceramente tus palabras, aunque no creo que haya hecho nada increíble...simplemente creo que lo normal en estos casos es eso. Si pides ayuda y la gente, desinteresadamente, te echa una mano...lo más normal es comentar como ha ido la cosa y, sobre todo ser agradecido. No cuesta nada ser educado.

  Por otro lado, estos comentarios me animan a mi a aprender todo lo que pueda para, algún dia, poder ser yo el que ayude a otros. Es un placer estar por este foro.

  Un saludo a tod@s

EleKFan Menorca


----------

